# New brute, hopefully



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Getting back into it. Found this! 
Just seeing what y'all think. FCP knows the bike real good, I just drive it today. 2008 brute force 840 lime green. 1200 miles. Only 6 months on fcp 840. 2 2" intakes, CVT I/O snorkeled, twin air filter, 3" SLC rear a arms w/ gorilla axles all around, rad racked, sound system, muzzy pro, MSD, stage 3 VFJ clutches, and much more. 31" s/w laws and 14" chrome m12's. I can tell the guy used it, but took care of it. $7500 obo. He knew everything about the seals and diffs leaking and all that, so that's good. Only odd thing, (other than the insane amount of power  ) is that when I flick it to 4wd, it's instant. Is this good or bad? Mine always took a little time. Pictures


































Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Heck yes!






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I recognize it. It's been posted in this site before.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

You just cant make up your mind can you? lol


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Nope!
I'm hoping it's good. It was a rough ride, but I've always had bikes without lifts, just let the ole 29.5's eat the floorboards 


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Scratching my head on why you sold your brute so not long ago and are buying a more expensive one now when I thought the only reason you were selling was because your friends don't ride and you needed money for your truck


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Scratching my head on why you sold your brute so not long ago and are buying a more expensive one now when I thought the only reason you were selling was because your friends don't ride and you needed money for your truck


Yeah...that's right...what's up with that?


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Actually I think the motor was about to go.... My dad made me sell it. My friends buying another one soon. Right before I sold it it was real hard to crank and hard to keep running. Remember back in June when I overheated it at Marengo? I think that little incident came back for me


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sanative said:


> Actually I think the motor was about to go.... My dad made me sell it. My friends buying another one soon. Right before I sold it it was real hard to crank and hard to keep running. Remember back in June when I overheated it at Marengo? I think that little incident came back for me
> 
> 
> Sent from le iPhone 4


Does the person who bought it know that? Thought in your for sale thread everything was fine with the bike? :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Does the person who bought it know that? Thought in your for sale thread everything was fine with the bike? :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** thats no good


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah he does. At the time of the thread it was fine. He said he's only riding it twice a year and it doesn't matter to him 


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sanative said:


> Actually I think the motor was about to go.... My dad made me sell it. My friends buying another one soon. Right before I sold it it was real hard to crank and hard to keep running. Remember back in June when I overheated it at Marengo? I think that little incident came back for me
> 
> 
> Sent from le iPhone 4


That sounds like valve problems...

As for your original post onthe 4x4 light being instant it sound like the KEBC has been bypassed and a relay hooked up in place to make the light function again. But it doesn't function like stock. The light only indicates the switch position, it still takes time for the actuator to lock in correctly.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thank you! He does have the Kfx 700 cover with the fork removed. The VFJ clutches have a ton of stall with the springs. 


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well when I was gonna possibly puchase it and drive to lousiana.....you never told me that problem but thank goodness I knew something was up just by how you were talking about it.....


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

thats why i woildnt buy somthin fromn a 15 year old,


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

At the time it was fine. I wouldn't have let it go to someone on here like that. The guy that bought it even said he didn't care. Probably not getting this bike either. Not 100% though. Can't find anyone to support me/ help me out on it, plus my friend that rides doesn't have another bike yet. Probably won't be on here much anymore. Thank to all that helped me out with my old one, esp. Tonka on my so called "engine knocking" by the dealers that tonka led me to an exhaust leak (which fixed it) and filthy helping me on my clutch spring change. And thanks to the rest that helped...


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

321seavee said:


> thats why i woildnt buy somthin fromn a 15 year old,


So just because i'm 15 i tear everything up? Marengo was a freak accident. I didn't know what the hell i was doing. Im out


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Well when I was gonna possibly puchase it and drive to lousiana.....you never told me that problem but thank goodness I knew something was up just by how you were talking about it.....


I said i was going to drive to Tallahasse


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

That brute looks familiar, think I've seen it on here before, looks good though!


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> That brute looks familiar, think I've seen it on here before, looks good though!


What was said about it? I drove it, it was a beast. Talked to the guy for a real long time and it seems like a solid bike. No real damage and i can tell the guy knows what he was doing with it.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Karma is a beeaaatch not good to put your problems on someone else bro:thumbdown:

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Im not even sure if it had a problem. It may have been something small. I let it sit up for a long time with gas. It ran perfect when warmed up


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry bud, wasnt trying to call u out lol. I've rode with u before, not long before u sold it and everything seemed fine. That's y I asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

LM83 said:


> Sorry bud, wasnt trying to call u out lol. I've rode with u before, not long before u sold it and everything seemed fine. That's y I asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it was good then. Wish I still had it in that shape


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Here is the thread for the one you ate interested in.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15715 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ knew I had seen it before


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Well i think i'm sending the tires and wheels back. 4wheelers are more important than how my truck looks. Put some money down on that 840 today. I'm glad i'm back into it, i learned a whole lot of lessons with my old one and i'm hoping this one lasts me.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> Well when I was gonna possibly puchase it and drive to lousiana.....you never told me that problem but thank goodness I knew something was up just by how you were talking about it.....


X2...


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

I certainly hope there are no surprises on the rad relocation kit i am buying from you...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

The rad should be fine I don't think you can hide much on that lol.....


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

lilbigtonka said:


> Scratching my head on why you sold your brute so not long ago and are buying a more expensive one now when I thought the only reason you were selling was because your friends don't ride and you needed money for your truck


See below;



Sanative said:


> *Actually I think the motor was about to go.... My dad made me sell it. My friends buying another one soon. Right before I sold it it was real hard to crank and hard to keep running. Remember back in June when I overheated it at Marengo? I think that little incident came back for me*





LM83 said:


> Does the person who bought it know that? Thought in your for sale thread everything was fine with the bike? :-/


My money says "NO".


Sanative said:


> So just because i'm 15 i tear everything up? Marengo was a freak accident. I didn't know what the hell i was doing. Im out


No.. not because you are a 15 yr old. It's because it is very aparent that you have zero scruples.


The rest of us see this crap all the time.. it's just not often we see someone dumb enough to admit it on a public forum.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hahhahhahaha I agree.

Maybe he'll care more when it's his own money paying for trucks and quads. THEN maybe he'll quit tearing everything up.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

To much crawfishin to me, but the biggest thing is you could barely keep a stock motor goin. I know your young and this type of riding is all new to you but on alot of your threads you complained about the upkeep on a brute. A 840 brute requires alot of attention cause if the slightest thing is off, your motor could go, do to all the heat they produce. IMO it wouldn't be smart for you to buy that bike. Also the quickest way to **** people off on here is not being honest when your trying to sell something. Anyways its your choice good luck


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> To much crawfishin to me, but the biggest thing is you could barely keep a stock motor goin. I know your young and this type of riding is all new to you but on alot of your threads you complained about the upkeep on a brute. A 840 brute requires alot of attention cause if the slightest thing is off, your motor could go, do to all the heat they produce. IMO it wouldn't be smart for you to buy that bike. Also the quickest way to **** people off on here is not being honest when your trying to sell something. Anyways its your choice good luck


Yeah thanks for not just getting all over me for this. The overheating was just me not knowing anything, not really anything to do with, "I'm 15, it's not my money, so go tear it up"
Pisses me off when people say that. I broke a knuckle on that thing and had to make $300, which isn't too much but hard for me to make. Never ride it like that again. Then the Marengo thing? My fan relay went out and the mud was too thick on my dash. It was getting weirdly hot so I shut it off, and the radiator hose blew. Got towed back, never cut back on. Got home, flushed and flushed, and put some more 20w-50. Sent a sample of the old oil in to exxonmobil and it came back no wear metal and not burnt. New oil and filter, cranked right up. I'm not even sure if the engine was about to go, it was just running funny for about the first 5 seconds of cranking. I've been riding since I was like 4. A predator 90, the a 350 rancher when I was 8, a 420 when I was 12, and my old brute at 14. Sure I'm new to the mud stuff but I learned a lot on the old one. 


Sent from le iPhone 4


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Before you bought the lime green plastics and went back stock(ish), it was a mud bike with snorkels, etc and had been overheated badly on at least one occasion. 

You sold a stock looking bike and claimed it was good to go. Now you say the motor was about to go? Did you tell the buyer any of this or did he think he was getting an unmolested quad?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, that might make a few people mad. I got one for sale now and I've told anyone who asks me about it....it's been ridden the way it looks like it should, through mud to the handlebars! But I've always taken care of what I break, changed fluids after every ride, kept up with all regular maintenance and it runs greats. I actually hate to sell the **** thing....it's like my kid between feeding it gas/oil/coolant, "hospital bills" when something breaks. Wife says I can't keep the new one if I don't sell the old one....wasn't supposed to buy the new one till I sold the 650 but it's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission.....sometimes  I don't know brother, that would **** me off if I bought yours thinking I was getting one thing and got something different....to each his own though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I ain't trying to knock ya kid....but you def said it ran great and everything and told me numerous times that it has the updated seal thing, but never once it ran funny when ya first cranked it up.....no wonder you kept lowering the price trying to get rid of it before it was your problem


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright. I think everyone has made their point.


----------

